# Found Push Pole--St. Marks, FL



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just saw this on nw forum and was fixing to post here.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Good on you Capt. Dave! Way to look out!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

If it is a white fiberglass Stiffy then it might be mine. I lost it in the Gulf off Destin about 4 years ago. If that's it, then I am impressed.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

It's mine. It's uh...long...and thin. yeah


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I lost a 21' Carbon Marine G2 (shiny finish, open fork plastic tip) in St Andrew's a while back, but I highly doubt it made it that far.

Good on you for looking for an owner. I know the feeling of losing one and it SUCKS!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sorry guys, but none of those fit the description. They're not like that Regulator center console that capsized and floated from the Atlantic coast to Spain. LOL

I've lost two in the last 30 years--one on the water and another towing down the road that I didn't realize until it was too late. So I'm trying to pay it forward a bit.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Saltygatorvet might know. But he hasn’t been very active on the n w forum for a while.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

He's a friend of mine and my vet. Already talked to him, but thanks for the lead. I've got it posted on 3 different forums. Hopefully the owner will see it soon.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good on you paying forward. Some fellow I was behind paid for at chik fila today. And another side note, since ga tags are allowed, alligator point here I come!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Hate to share bad news, but everything I've seen and heard from the Franklin Co. meeting yesterday indicates ramps are still closed and they are targeting out-of-state tags. If you have property there, you are exempt, though.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sister keeps her boat at AP marina and some friends just closed on a house between carrabelle and east point. Guess I could go down with them.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

New week bump.


----------

